# Is there a right side of a teflon sheet?



## Archaga (Nov 1, 2013)

Just got my foam/teflon kit. I noticed that the teflon sheet sheet has a smooth shiny side and a duller more textured side. which side faces inward? Or it doesn't matter?


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

What texture do you want on the print? Teflon won't stick either way


----------



## Archaga (Nov 1, 2013)

20vK said:


> What texture do you want on the print? Teflon won't stick either way


Hmm, didn't think about that (was just thinking about it not sticking). Thanks.


----------

